# 8 month old baby boy schedule help?



## Mommadestiny7

8 month old baby boy schedule help?

I am new at this site so I'm not even sure if I posted this in the right place. But I'm 19 and I have an 8 month old. Recently I've been having some trouble him and working on getting him on a schedule. So instead of googling it I decided to ask other ma on here. How are y'all's babys schedules looking? How old are they? Anything will help! Just trying to see where exactly he should be as of schedules


----------



## ClairAye

Well for a start, my first had way more of a routine, set nap times every day, the lot!

My 8 month old's day looks like, the times are rough and she doesn't always nap at these times and sometimes she naps once a day just, being so busy with my toddler I've not gotten her into a right routine!

8am - Wake up

8.15am - Breakfast and bottle

8.30am - Nappy change and get dressed

11am - Nap

12/1pm - Wake up and lunch

3pm - Nap

5/5.30pm - Teatime

6.30pm - Bath

6.45pm - Bottle

7pm - Bed

Times inbetween are spent out or playing etc :)


----------



## JessicaaJadex

My little boy is almost 8 months and our routine goes like this:

7am wake up 
Immediately make him a bottle of 7oz

8.30am breakfast 

9am nap 

12am lunch 

*attempt to get a nap in* 

2pm bottle (7oz) 

2.30 usually naps for an hour 

5pm dinner 

7pm bottle (between 5-7oz) 

Bed straight after. 
We usually bath in the morning but have no set time for that. And inbeteeen these times he eats rice cakes/some sort of snack and plays


----------

